# C99



## Kupunakane (Feb 3, 2010)

Yo Ho Ho n,

   Hey guys, I'm on a mission to search out some original 
Brothers Grimm C99 beans. Having a rough time finding who 
carries them, and more are they of good repute ??

Any help will earn the bearer of such good news, my deepest regards, along with notable praise, and will secure a place at the very top of my all around smooth and cool list. Thus earning a lifetime of *GOOD GREEN MOJO*  from me as well.

smoke in peace
KK


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 3, 2010)

Salutations KK 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=40592

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=49071

eace:


----------



## Mutt (Feb 3, 2010)

Not gona find the true bros grimm line at any shop. They will al be crosses or a different breeder using the original line but outcrossed some...but won't be quite the same...the original was an IBL.


----------



## Kupunakane (Feb 3, 2010)

Sad:cry:


smoke in peace
KK


----------



## umbra (Feb 3, 2010)

I have to agree with Mutt. If anyone has original BG C99 beans...they're not for sale.


----------



## tcbud (Feb 3, 2010)

Just read this thread this morning, post 18 mentions where C99 genetics can be found.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51257

Dont know any more than that....
Good luck to you.


----------



## Kupunakane (Feb 3, 2010)

Hello Hippy,

   How's the greenhouse ? jeez, I gotta build mine all over again, cause bigger is better most of the time ya know ?

 Salutations dude, 

  Hey we got to get together and share some good smoke someday. Should it ever become legal like booze in the USA then I will fully expect us all to arrange a great get together, and so I hold out waiting to meet my brothers and sisters in smoke. 

 Gadzooks,  that will be the day of days, Makes me wonder how long I could hold out just smoking with everyone, LOL


smoke in peace
KK


----------



## the chef (Feb 3, 2010)

Saw some crosses on the tude, no og though. Till the day when i can cook a good BBQ fer the entire MP family!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 4, 2010)

somebody said gypsy had TBG f2's...if you feel like messing with him....but I have looked everywhere for months and have not been able to fid any...if you happen to find some, please let us know!


----------



## kal el (Feb 22, 2010)

Holybeans.com has C99 from the brothers grimm line.


----------



## umbra (Feb 22, 2010)

kal el said:
			
		

> Holybeans.com has C99 from the brothers grimm line.



Yes they are bros grimm F6, not F1


----------



## Mutt (Feb 22, 2010)

> bros grimm F6


WOWzers...has to be some depression coming along soon.


----------



## kal el (Feb 22, 2010)

umbra said:
			
		

> Yes they are bros grimm F6, not F1


 
Why do you say they are F6?


----------



## pcduck (Feb 22, 2010)

kal el said:
			
		

> Why do you say they are F6?



That is what it says in the description that your website Holybeans says it is:confused2:


----------



## umbra (Feb 22, 2010)

because thats what they say at the site:

**Rotten C99 *
      (IBL) (Sativa Dominant)  (Indoor/Outdoor) (55 days)
This Rotten phenotype was found in the original Brothers Grimm C99 stock, weve bred out and stabilized this specific phenotype over 6 generations. She has a stinky rotten fruit smell and killer potency. A must have for breeders and C99 lovers alike. 10 seeds per pack.


----------



## kal el (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm sorry, I misread it. Stoned again bro. LOL


----------



## chemdawg (Feb 23, 2010)

Got my C99 from a Canadian seedbank. Their C99 was listed as the top strain of 2009 in high times "Best Of"  a few issues ago. i grew it out and thought it was exactly like the old Bros Grimm stock. It was feminized and I had no problems with it, all were female and all germinated but I would much have preferred regs.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 23, 2010)

Joey Weed has f2's and hybrids....I'm really happy with my hybrids that i got from him.

LOL...f6...can we even consider it cinderella anymore???

I got one pheno that smells just like juicy fruit gum...I think I'll keep her around for a couple cycles.  The hybrid I got was mixed with AK-47 so both sides have the fruity flavor/smell.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 23, 2010)

> LOL...f6...can we even consider it cinderella anymore???


most def. its been almost over inbred IMO at that number...but i gurntee ya if what it says is true it will be stable...just might see some mutants coming along and slow growth if you inbred em much more.


----------



## chemdawg (Feb 24, 2010)

mine were S1 fems and came from dr.greenthumb


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 24, 2010)

Mutt said:
			
		

> most def. its been almost over inbred IMO at that number...but i gurntee ya if what it says is true it will be stable...just might see some mutants coming along and slow growth if you inbred em much more.


 
good point...TBG certainly made sure it was stable before releasing even the 88 was pretty stable from my understanding...but I never grew them.  I sure love this hybrid from JW!  this smoke is heavenly!  The bubble hash is out of this world!  I got to get some more crosses of this!  Or find a good pure pheno and start doing my own crosses...I'm just not the breeder kind of guy though...lol...I lack the space to do a solid seed run.


----------

